# Hệ thống Điện > Spindle >  Hỏi về spindle

## lethanhtungnb89

các bác cho em hỏi con spindle này không dùng làm mát bằng nước. là loại nào vậy ạ. ở hà nội có bán ko ạ. bác nào có biết chỉ em với. 
Em xin cảm ơn

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Sao bác biết là nó ko dùng quạt gió

----------


## lethanhtungnb89

> Sao bác biết là nó ko dùng quạt gió


xin lỗi cà nhà em đính chính lại là nó ko dùng làm mát bằng nước em viết nhầm. mong các bác giải đáp giúp em

----------

